# Refridgerator Not Cold



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Of the multiple times we used the trailer, during the last 7 day outing the fridge didn't seem as cold as during previous outings. The freezer was fine. The little plastic level indicator I stuck on the inside bottom of the fridge looked fine. Could it have been we were opening it too often? We did have a trailer full of company. the fridge panel lights and fuse panel were good.
Any recommendations for the next upcoming go around? Many thanks in advance to all who offer suggestions.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Did you check the selector lever. Inside the fridge, where the fins are in the back, there is a plastic slider that holds the thermostat chord in it. The higher you slide it up the fin, the colder the fridge gets. There will be a lable on the side wall of the fridge next to it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They are not the fastest to recover so you are most likely on the right track when you think it was opened too much. You need a thermometer to tell for sure but there could be other contributing issues like an over filled fridge or the side of the trailer with the fridge is in direct sun light.

Putting a fan in the fridge to circulate the air can improve the cooling.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

A trick to measuring the temp in a refrigerator is to put your thermometer in a glass of water. Set the glass on the middle shelf of the fridge and leave it over night to allow for the temps to stabilize. When you take the glass out, the temp will remain steady long enough for you to read the thermometer accurately. Make any adjustments and put the glass back in to be read the following day.Ideal temps should be between 38 and 40 degrees. Try all the other things like the fan and keeping the door closed. These things do not recover like your home unit.

You may also try putting a shade over the back of the outside wall where the refer vent is. Direct sunlight makes the housing hot and your heat exchange is slower.


----------



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

Adding a fan was the best thing I done for the temp issues


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

BKline said:


> Adding a fan was the best thing I done for the temp issues


X2


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi

Make sure your drain tube is not broken off. I had this exact problem and found out my drain tube was dry rotted and broken. If the tubing is broken it will draft hot air into your fridge. I replaced it with a piece of clear tubing from Home Depot and put a water trap loop in the tubing. Fridge works great now.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I saw a white Plastic Slider Piece on the Right Side inside fin and slide it up. I think That did the trick, it was colder.. thank you

quote name='Jewellfamily' date='18 August 2013 - 12:01 PM' timestamp='1376845271' post='464313']
Did you check the selector lever. Inside the fridge, where the fins are in the back, there is a plastic slider that holds the thermostat chord in it. The higher you slide it up the fin, the colder the fridge gets. There will be a lable on the side wall of the fridge next to it.
[/quote]


----------

